# Lip gloss color display



## Stinkinheather (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey everyone. Does anyone have some good ideas on how I could display my colors of the lip gloss I have made for craft fairs. I use the little metal tins (once they are gone I want a cardboard container). Instead of customers having to open the tins I figured their must be a nice way to display the color. The only things that comes to mind is smear a bit on a stick/paper.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 17, 2018)

Hmmm  Is there a way you can make a colored label to match the color of the lip gloss? Like pink, coral, plum, nude, etc.?


----------



## Stinkinheather (Sep 17, 2018)

That would be perfect but I dont know how I would find matching colors when I make and print my labels.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 17, 2018)

Stinkinheather said:


> That would be perfect but I dont know how I would find matching colors when I make and print my labels.



You should be able to create a label with a band of a "matching" color on it.  What program do you use?


----------



## Stinkinheather (Sep 17, 2018)

SoaperForLife said:


> You should be able to create a label with a band of a "matching" color on it.  What program do you use?


I just make my labels on the avery website. Is their maybe a better program you would suggest?


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 18, 2018)

You can use Avery.  That is what I use for my lip balm labels.  How did you think you wanted to incorporate the matching color into your label?


----------



## dndlyon (Sep 18, 2018)

Would it be possible to plastic wrap a tester? You could sacrifice one tin of each - take the lid off and tightly wrap with a clear plastic. The plastic would protect from people sticking multiple hands it it like a true tester, but would give them an idea of what the product inside looks like.

On a side note - In trying to pick good packaging for some new products, I'm doing  shelf-life studies now with several of my recipes. I really want to go to the paperboard tubes as well. However, I'm finding out that they aren't suitable for some recipes/uses. For lip balms, the edges of the package tends to pick up moisture. I haven't had mold grow on the packaging yet, but the edges of the paperboard start to separate after only about a week of use.
I also have purchased a few products from other small companies using these tubes, and I'm not happy with the way they hold up.
Just wanted to pass this along in case it is useful in your packaging choices!


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 18, 2018)

Do you have a tester out? My suggestion would be to get some sticks - could be a bamboo skewer, popsicle stick, etc, and just scrape out a bit onto it, and have the stick in a tiny vase or something. 

Or perhaps print a sheet of paper with the name of each color in pretty script, then smear a bit of gloss under or beside the name.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2018)

I have testers I leave out for each lip balm.   They are labeled as testers and I have little cosmetic spatulas they can use to scrape some off if they want to test it.  It's worked well for me for many years.  When they get worn down or yucky, I replace them.


----------



## I_like_melts (Sep 19, 2018)

How about a display case? You could probably find a wood/glass one and get little wood strips to seperate each one. Like a grid. That way it could be propped up too.


----------



## Stinkinheather (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow. Thank you all for the great ideas. You have been a big help.


----------



## Karens62 (Sep 22, 2018)

If you pick up a little case of the clear bead such as these, you can pour a little of each balm and then glue them to your display. I like to tape the lids on and glue them upside down but you could also use them as testers with toothpicks https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DPINS6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ulrurunaturals (Sep 22, 2018)

Stinkinheather said:


> Hey everyone. Does anyone have some good ideas on how I could display my colors of the lip gloss I have made for craft fairs. I use the little metal tins (once they are gone I want a cardboard container). Instead of customers having to open the tins I figured their must be a nice way to display the color. The only things that comes to mind is smear a bit on a stick/paper.


 you might be over thinking it. Apply the current batch color on a sticker that hasn't been peeled off yet let it dry amd  peel it off when. Dry  then put in on the top of the lip gloss display then they will see the true color of the lip gloss balm etc. Maybe apply it to a sheet of stickers so you can just peel it off  as needed


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 22, 2018)

What I have done in the past is pour a sample in the tiny acrylic containers and tape it shut so they cannot open it and put it on their lips, but they can see the colors. I had a sign that states, "Ask for clean sample", then I give them the sample on clean new sample sticks. You would be amazed how many people will stick their fingers in it and put it on their lips. Yucky...I do the same with my lip butters, except I do put one out that they can test on their hand not lips. It also has a sign to not use on lips but ask for clean sample.

Now I only sell lip butters in small jars and no lip balms in tubes, because they have never sold well and just not worth the trouble to me. Plus I hate making lip balms, my butters are easy and much nicer


----------



## ulrurunaturals (Sep 22, 2018)

That's a great plan


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 22, 2018)

You might want to think about switching to a clear container like this:

1/2 oz Clear Jar w/Lid
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/.50-oz-Round-Clear-Jar-w-Lid.html


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 22, 2018)

pretty much what I was talking about for display. My sample ones were a little smaller


----------



## Stinkinheather (Sep 27, 2018)

Love all the posts. Thank you all.
I ended up using tins that had David's tea samples in them(I have about 20 of them that I had no idea what to do with). So thank you for giving me some inspiration. I will use the tins for now then maybe think of a different option.


----------

